# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Kerkimi audio i file-ve

## suli

Pershendetje!!
kerkoj ndihme ne gjetjen e materialeve per sa i perket kerkimit audio te file-ve (.mp3 .wave .midi etj.) nqs keni ndonje material ne formen elektronike te ndonje kursi qe keni ndjekur qe ka te beje me kete teme, ose ndonje link, ju lutem te me informoni.

flm suli

----------


## besart

o Suli si po mendon material per kerkimin e audio fajllave.
Mendon material ku spjegohet si kerkohet nje audio fajll apo?
Te lutem je pak me i qartë se me këto spjegime qe ke dhenë nuk mendoj se mund te te ndihmoj dikush.

----------


## suli

Pershendetje Besart
ajo qe dua eshte material se si te kerkoj ne menyre audio nje file.psh. kur kerkon te nje baze ta zejme personash, ti kerkon ne baze psh te emrit qe shkruan. une kerkoj qe te gjendet file duke pasur parasysh psh te nje tingulli apo nje pjese muzikore. kjo teori ka te beje me vargjet furiera. pak a shume kjo eshte
pershendetje - suli

----------


## Alket123

shiko kete librin

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...books&n=507846

shiko Haar wavelets. Fourier eshte pak e komplikuar. Me e komplikuar sepse ndryshe  Fourier series e konsideron sinjalin hamonic. Ndersa Fourier transform e konsideron hamonic ne perioden te cilen zgjedh. Ti ke multiresolution signals dakort? Konservation, kompaktesimin e enegjise si do e besh per signal qe do analizosh? E mendon sa pune duhet ne C++?

Me haar transform, daubechies, daub4 wavelets  etj... correlation, qe do ti ne shumicen e rasteve, eshte i thjeshte.

----------


## suli

flm Prof si gjithmone!!  :buzeqeshje: 
un nuk kam njohuri te plote per sa i perket kesaj teme, prandaj kerkoj materiale. qofte per metodat qe ti me the, qofte per furierin, panvarsisht se cila eshte me e mire dhe me e thjeshte ne implementim.
respekte - suli

----------


## Alket123

Cfare kerkon te besh, shpjegoje plote.

----------


## suli

kam per te bere nje referat ne lidhje me kete teme.prandaj me duhet material per tu pergatitur.
kjo ka te beje me anen teorike te ketij kerkimi. thjesht si behet dicka e tille, cfare metodash ka ( njera eshte kjo qe ekuacionin ta shkruash me ndihmen e vargjeve furiera) cdo lloj informacioni do ishte i nevojitshem...

----------


## Alket123

Teorike. Ke dynjane me letra ne IEEE. Plus libra etc.
IEEE Transactions on Audio and Electroacoustics

----------


## Alket123

Hey, shiko kete, shembuj plus teori. Shkelqyer per referatin tend.
http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/matlab/

dhe natyrisht ne fakt gjeja e pare qe duhet te beja:
http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentr...tType=category

----------

